# Witches chanting?



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello guys!

I was wondering if you know where I could find a mp3 file of witches chanting....

I'm building a small display to install in my cemetary (in front of our house, next to our pumpkinrot...) - three little witches, just standing around their cauldron and fire, and I would like to add some sound to it, as if they were chanting or casting spells.... I would like a "long-lasting" track, because I don't want it to be too repetitive....

I will post a pic soon of the three witches, but if you could help me with the music, that would be just great!

Oh! One last thing! The words don't have to come out all that clear; people around here speak French, so they won't even understand what the witches are saying... 

A big thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ask & thy shall receive !! Here ya go,witches & chants galore..... Password - haunttunes
4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Chants-Witches Incantations-etc

& just to add that some of these came from members here,credit were due, i just put them in theme files for all ! hope ya find something that works


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you Dark Lord! 

I've downloaded everything and will have fun putting something together.... This forum is the BEST!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad there was something for you, it is the people in this forum that make this the best.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lots of great witch chants on Vincent Price's "Secrets of Witchcraft and Magic" album from 1969.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The CD of Vincent Price is pretty creepy stuff.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

ohhh awesome i dl them as well, thank you so much for those.. i need more stereos for my yard now.. hahah


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

coffee4106 said:


> ohhh awesome i dl them as well, thank you so much for those.. i need more stereos for my yard now.. hahah


Take a peek at my sharesite link for all my theme files on the thread here in halloween music under "sound effect & sound scapes for you.....l"


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks so much, headed there now... this is so fun, my mom just called and said NOOO its not the 1st... SO... Christmas is out in the stores.. BRING ON HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep never enough sound equiptment............
The only prob i have is with so much stuff, i never can decide what to use ! 
Guess that why i play them in my car while i drive to enjoy them all.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the chants, thanks.


----------

